# BBS LM 073 17x9 et20



## lopes80 (Oct 2, 2021)

Anyone have a set of these? Will consider 18” too Thanks


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Have a set of newish BBS LM086 18X10 ET20 in the new diamond black colour wrapped in new Dunlop Direzza DZ102s


----------

